# Q factor?



## bongholio (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got a kenwood ddx470 and was wondering what I should set the qfactor to for my subwoofer (10" w7) goes from 1.0 to 2


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

You just gotta play with it and see which sounds the best to you.

Basically, it broadens or narrows the slope of the frequencies neighboring the frequency which a particular part of the EQ is set for.

E.G., if one is set for 60Hz, raising it with a wider range (lower # Q) will effect and raise the frequencies around 60Hz. It could raise the frequencies as low as 20Hz and as high as 120Hz.

Using a more narrow range (higher # Q) it will have less effect of the frequencies around 60Hz. It may not even effect frequencies as low as 40Hz, nor 80Hz.

This should give you and idea of what the effects actually have.

JL Audio » header » Support » Tutorials » Tutorial: Parametric Equalizer


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

unless you are targeting a specific peak or null in response, I find that low Q eq sound better.


----------



## bongholio (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you guys.


----------

